# BTCC Rockingham



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A few from Rockingham on Sunday 
1#










2#










3#










4#










5#










6#


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pictures mate. I was a rockingham for the first time. Its a top track for watching but rubbish for taking pictures! I take it you had a media pass? How do you go about getting one of those??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Any of the Toyota ?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Got to say pic 5 is a good 1


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have on of the Toyota if your interested? PM me if you are and I'll email. I'm not a pro just a fan with a half decent camera but your welcome to a copy if you want.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice pictures mate. I was a rockingham for the first time. Its a top track for watching but rubbish for taking pictures! I take it you had a media pass? How do you go about getting one of those??


if it's anything like the rally stuff, there's an awful lot involved and that far ahead of time.... 

Bret


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice pictures mate. I was a rockingham for the first time. Its a top track for watching but rubbish for taking pictures! I take it you had a media pass? How do you go about getting one of those??


Yes I do get a Media pass and You need to be accredited by a Newspaper/Magazine..


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

I was there too. I agree about photo opportunities at Rockingham. Wish they had areas over the far side of the circuit. Silverstone is much better for photography. Here's a few of mine anyway


































































Would love to be able to get onto the grid too (who wouldn't!)


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Great pixs ...:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

As requested... some of Frank Wrathall's Toyota..

1#









2#









3#









:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Paul_W said:


> I was there too. I agree about photo opportunities at Rockingham. Wish they had areas over the far side of the circuit. Silverstone is much better for photography. Here's a few of mine anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey That is Georgia... lovely Girl.. I know her well..


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is The grid view ;-)


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Jealous!! lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I have on of the Toyota if your interested? PM me if you are and I'll email. I'm not a pro just a fan with a half decent camera but your welcome to a copy if you want.


Thanks for the offer but the photo from Paul W will do great


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

I showed a girl at work the picture on Damon Hill earlier.... she hadn't got a clue who he was! When I told her his name she just replied "Who?" wtf!?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ LOL... my other half would be exactly the same...

Great pics guys... havent caught much of the BTCC this year... are AMD still running the Golf ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> ^^ LOL... my other half would be exactly the same...
> 
> Great pics guys... havent caught much of the BTCC this year... are AMD still running the Golf ?


Yeah was still running but had a front end shunt in which the bonnet flew up


----------

